# TWINN vs. POKEY



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Looky what I got in the mail today! Thanks twinn!!!!! :biggrin: 





































(sorry for the shitty pics, I'll get some better ones later)



Now, let's get down to business.  

This will just be a friendly build-off between me and twinn, just for fun, and to help me step up my game. I've never worked with a resin conversion kit, so this will definetly be a learning experience for me.

And hey, if we encourage you to buy some of these badass Caddys off of the two homies that put in all this work to bring these to us, so be it. :biggrin:  

Not sure where I'm gonna go with this one just yet. I was thinking blue with tan guts and top, or maybe triple black. Gotta look it over first, and figure out what I want to do.


*Gotta thank the homies <span style=\'color:red\'>twinn and Biggs for putting in all the work on these and making this possible!</span>*


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THAT FUCKER CAME OUT BAD ASS!!! GREAT JOB B&T!!


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

nice cadi,i got my bid on pokey(no offense twinn)


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:0 GOOD LUCK & HAVE FUN ON THIS BUILD OFF HOMIE'S.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 31 2007, 05:50 PM~8688865
> *nice cadi,i got my bid on pokey(no offense twinn)
> *


none taken  
heres my entry  ill probably start on sun or mon,,

AND YOUR WELCOME POKEY :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man This is going to be a good 1 ! I wish i could have gotten in on this LOL ! 


By the way Pokey ! Resin is easier to work then the stories you here ! Just make sure you clean it well !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 31 2007, 07:12 PM~8689271
> *Man  This  is  going  to  be  a  good  1  !    I  wish  i  could  have  gotten  in  on this  LOL !
> By the  way    Pokey !  Resin  is  easier  to  work  then    the  stories  you  here  !  Just  make  sure  you  clean  it  well !
> *


you should get your package early next week


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 31 2007, 04:08 PM~8688592
> *Looky what I got in the mail today! Thanks twinn!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



:uh:  :tears:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 31 2007, 07:30 PM~8689337
> *:uh:    :tears:
> *


your caddis r here quit being lazy and picken up :uh: :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Aug 31 2007, 06:36 PM~8689379
> *your caddis r here quit being lazy and picken up :uh:  :angry:
> *


plus i got to get to bed early tonight...i got the primer nationals in ventura tomorrow and nascar on sunday. u want to go with me to the nascar. i got 2 ticket's for the penski suit free parking and pit pass's. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 31 2007, 06:30 PM~8689337
> *:uh:    :tears:
> *


Like I said Biggs, none of this would be possible without you!

Thanks for everything Biggs!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 31 2007, 07:40 PM~8689399
> *plus i got to get to bed early tonight...i got the primer nationals in ventura tomorrow and nascar on sunday.  u want to go with me to the nascar. i got 2 ticket's for the penski suit free parking and pit pass's. :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LIL DUDE WANT'S TO FUCK THAT BITCH UP.... :0


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

i just love those bigbodys,hey twinn whats that you got stacked in the back.(can't really tell)


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 31 2007, 08:15 PM~8689851
> *i just love those bigbodys,hey twinn whats that you got stacked in the back.(can't really tell)
> *


Looks like a Cutlass, Box Caprice, 4-door Big Body, and a 4-door '79 Caddy.


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 31 2007, 10:38 PM~8689922
> *Looks like a Cutlass, Box Caprice, 4-door Big Body, and a 4-door '79 Caddy.
> *


damn nice combo ya got back there


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 31 2007, 09:44 PM~8689947
> *damn nice combo ya got back there
> *


thats the cutty i told u about


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Aug 31 2007, 10:48 PM~8689965
> *thats the cutty i told u about
> *


im gettin on that a.s.a.p,but what can i make the grill out of???


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 31 2007, 08:51 PM~8689977
> *im gettin on that a.s.a.p,but what can i make the grill out of???
> *


it will come with the grill's. :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 31 2007, 11:00 PM~8690014
> *it will come with the grill's. :biggrin:
> *


 oh,thank biggs good lookin out big homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

this ought to be a good one.... good luck guys.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Aug 31 2007, 08:29 PM~8689333
> *you should get your package early next week
> *



Told Brother no rush ! I just would have liked to of had a Build off of BIG BODIES ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 this will be sweet. Good luck both of ya. :cheesy:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

good luck homies!!! and pokey, it will just be another one to take to huntington!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Aug 31 2007, 06:09 PM~8689257
> *none taken
> heres my entry  ill probably start on sun or mon,,
> 
> ...


DANM I LIKE THAT!!!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

cleaned the caddi up hinjed the hood some more minor fitting and mocking shit up


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

aww shit its on


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice clean-up twinn!

Damn, I better get off my ass, I'm already behind! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hno: hno:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

get to work pokey,before he leave you in the dust


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 2 2007, 05:35 PM~8698822
> *get to work pokey,before he leave you in the dust
> *


why, don't you feel lonely back there..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

who me????


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Sep 2 2007, 07:03 PM~8697965
> *Nice clean-up twinn!
> 
> Damn, I better get off my ass, I'm already behind! :biggrin:
> *


thanks pokey  
changed it up a bit


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

NICE!

Figured out what you're gonna use for the headlight lenses yet?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Sep 2 2007, 09:55 PM~8698991
> *NICE!
> 
> Figured out what you're gonna use for the headlight lenses yet?
> *


have a thin sheet of clear plastic...or an original set of lenses just gotta find them


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FUCKERS!


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

yall make sure ya keep us post with some pics.lots and lots of pics.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 2 2007, 09:45 PM~8699342
> *yall make sure ya keep us post with some pics.lots and lots of pics.
> *


x2


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

TEST FIT EVERYTHING AND GOT THE BASE ON,


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Sep 4 2007, 12:25 AM~8708587
> *TEST FIT EVERYTHING AND GOT THE BASE ON,
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 lookin good twinn


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

x-2


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

twinn leads it 1 to 0 next up pokey :biggrin: just joking guys good luck to both of u


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looking good Twinn.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn twinn, thought you said you were gonna take your time on this!

Just kiddin bro. :cheesy: 

Looks goos so far man, nice color!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

lookin good homie


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Sep 3 2007, 09:25 PM~8708587
> *TEST FIT EVERYTHING AND GOT THE BASE ON,
> 
> 
> ...



not to be haten but is it the camera or the front bumper is off alil it's slanted abit and quarter win is crookit don't get me wrong it looks sweet but look at the front bumper and window :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Okay, got a little done this morning, still way behind though, haven't even picked a color yet. I'm contemplating Nassua Blue, with a light blue top and guts.

Got most of the flash cleaned up, and trimmed up everything to fit. I still have some work to do on the hood and the continental kit, then, prep the body, and it's time to prime!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

:biggrin: updates hno:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

pokey you gotto open it up lol keep it up you two :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

very nice......


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

DAMN!! you guys are putting it DOWN!! Nice work to both of you guys. Cant wait to see more. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Sep 6 2007, 10:31 PM~8735376
> *:biggrin: updates hno:
> *


mines in the bath :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Sep 7 2007, 01:29 AM~8736224
> *mines in the bath :angry:
> *


WHat Happened ?????\


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

PAINT LOOKED LIKE SHIT,,, :angry:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Sep 6 2007, 10:33 PM~8736243
> *PAINT LOOKED LIKE SHIT,,, :angry:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Sep 6 2007, 11:33 PM~8736243
> *PAINT LOOKED LIKE SHIT,,, :angry:
> *


Looks good in the pics. :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Sep 6 2007, 08:29 PM~8736224
> *mines in the bath :angry:
> *


what do you use to strip it?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 8 2007, 02:39 AM~8744626
> *what do you use to strip it?
> *


try purple power,, it will get it done in like 5 or 6 hours,,,i just used on an old build from bob had shyt load of paint ,primer,base thick,and i think 2 more coats, and took like 6 hours....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 8 2007, 07:51 AM~8745148
> *try purple power,, it will  get it done in like 5 or 6 hours,,,i just used on an old build from bob had shyt load of paint ,primer,base thick,and i think 2 more coats, and took like 6 hours....
> *


I thought you couldn't use that stuff on resin?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Sep 8 2007, 02:03 PM~8747306
> *I thought you couldn't use that stuff on resin?
> *


x-2 its resin not plastic....


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

i use easy off oven cleaner


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 8 2007, 05:14 PM~8747349
> *x-2 its resin not plastic....
> *


ooooooooooo :0 ...... yeah i used onn plastic


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey twinn and pokey when r u gonna post some update pics enquier minds want know :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 8 2007, 11:40 PM~8749300
> *hey twinn and pokey when r u gonna post some update pics enquier minds want know  :biggrin:
> *


Sorry bro. This past week has been kinda hectic. My brother's wedding was this weekend, been spending all my spare time this past week getting ready for "the big day".

Should have some updates real soon.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

okey dokey :cheesy: :werd:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

i can't wait to see more pics,''will pokey blast twinn out in the first round of pics or will twinn knock pokey on his ass''.Well bob we'll just have to see.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

<span style='color:blue'>=








:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 
ILL START AGAIN TOMMOROW if its ok pokey?


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 




its not like you don't run the resin factory.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Shit Box that up with the rest of the goodies and i build that bitch ! 












At worst it will look like  _HEARSE DRIVER _ built it !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn homie.... i kno the feeling....


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 18 2007, 09:14 PM~8820691
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> its not like you don't run the resin factory.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
IMAGINE IF I DIDNT :angry: 
MY LITTLE GIRL SAID "its ok daddy just make another one" :wow:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 18 2007, 11:19 PM~8820731
> *Shit  Box  that  up  with    the  rest  of  the  goodies  and  i  build  that    bitch !
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 18 2007, 05:19 PM~8820731
> *Shit  Box  that  up  with    the  rest  of  the  goodies  and  i  build  that    bitch !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Sep 18 2007, 08:20 PM~8820745
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> IMAGINE IF I DIDNT :angry:
> MY LITTLE GIRL SAID "its ok daddy just make another one" :wow:
> *



Awwwww, thats cute. She knows you be making copies of them. :biggrin:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Sep 18 2007, 09:20 PM~8820745
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> IMAGINE IF I DIDNT :angry:
> MY LITTLE GIRL SAID "its ok daddy just make another one" :wow:
> *


while your at it make mine biotch :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Sep 18 2007, 08:13 PM~8820671
> *<span style='color:blue'>=
> 
> 
> ...


Fine by me! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Sep 19 2007, 06:35 AM~8822745
> *Fine by me!  :biggrin:
> *



should have told him it would cost a fee of him sending you another also. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Sep 18 2007, 08:13 PM~8820671
> *I TOLD U TO LET ME SHOOT THAT BALL LIKE 2 WEEK'S AGO. I HATE RATA'S. THEN THIS WOULD OF NEVER HAPPEND. :0*


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 19 2007, 07:11 PM~8827234
> *I TOLD U TO LET ME SHOOT THAT BALL LIKE 2 WEEK'S AGO.  I HATE RATA'S.  THEN THIS WOULD OF NEVER HAPPEND. :0
> *



BIGGS WANTED TO PUT DOWN CHUCKY CHEESE !  :0


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

That sucks balls. Whats with all the model destruction lately?


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

No updates???


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Sep 18 2007, 08:13 PM~8820671
> *<span style='color:blue'>=
> 
> 
> ...



It'll buff out.....


nothing a little bit of super glue and snding can't take care of.


The cutty resin i bought off you also took a drop and broke into 4 places but you wouldn't be able to tell after I fixed it.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

started another one paint foil and a light coat of clearstill need some minor touches here and there but im gonna let it sit over the weekend to cure,,,,


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

damn looks good.whats u got planned for the top.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OH SNAP ! That is very sweet Lookin ! And NICE HINGING HOOD !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 11 2007, 04:35 PM~8981419
> *started another one paint foil and a light coat of clearstill need some minor touches here and there but im gonna let it sit over the weekend to cure,,,,
> 
> 
> ...



lookin hella tight homie.....


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

lookin good man


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

put it in a safe place this time :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

x2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 11 2007, 04:49 PM~8981564
> *put it in a safe place this time :biggrin:
> *


x-3


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

lol its in the closet on the top shelf lol

thanks for the compliments :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I love that color. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks sweet Twinn



I still need to scrape up the $$$ for a 2 door.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

same here.... wanna get another 2-door box too....


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Shit looks tight Twinn!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

lookin bad as fuck twinn! lovin the flake :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn twinn, love the color!!!!

I got mine all ready to paint, just waiting on some good painting weather. :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

sweeet


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 12 2007, 06:51 AM~8983979
> *Damn twinn, love the color!!!!
> 
> I got mine all ready to paint, just waiting on some good painting weather. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hno: hno:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

wow jus caught up with the build off looks good guys and sucks about the ball destroyin the one  Good luck and cant wait to see the finshed cars :cheesy:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That color is bad homie looking good twinn


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 11 2007, 07:35 PM~8981419
> *started another one paint foil and a light coat of clearstill need some minor touches here and there but im gonna let it sit over the weekend to cure,,,,
> 
> 
> ...


 thats a clean paint job twinn!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 12 2007, 05:51 AM~8983979
> *Damn twinn, love the color!!!!
> 
> I got mine all ready to paint, just waiting on some good painting weather. :biggrin:
> *




Not the last few days!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THE CADILLAC IS LOOKING SWEET CARNAL...KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK . :0


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

THANKS HOMIES :biggrin: 
another coat of clear to make sure the damn foil sticks good  
















:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

SICK BRO!!!!


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 12 2007, 03:17 PM~8987828
> *THANKS HOMIES :biggrin:
> another coat of clear to make sure the damn foil sticks good
> 
> ...


wow looks real good homie :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM LIKE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 12 2007, 04:30 PM~8989315
> *DAM LIKE THAT :biggrin:
> *


x-2 :biggrin: real tight homie...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn yall killin em....

hella tight


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

I'M A START GOING TO YOUR HOUSE DOGG, TAKE SOME CLASSES----LOOKING REAL GOOD TWINN!!!!  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

he dont paint that shit, biggs does :0 
j/k lol.. twinn can lay down some paint. it always looks good..


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 11 2007, 08:35 PM~8981419
> *started another one paint foil and a light coat of clearstill need some minor touches here and there but im gonna let it sit over the weekend to cure,,,,
> 
> 
> ...





















































































































I LIKE IT :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Finally got the color coat on, Honduras Maroon Metallic. I still don't know what color I want the top and the guts to be.










I like this color, but it doesn't look all that great in the pics. I haven't cleared it yet.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


you know you want to do peanut butter. Or white? :0


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 15 2007, 12:16 PM~9005113
> *Finally got the color coat on, Honduras Maroon Metallic. I still don't know what color I want the top and the guts to be.
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks guys!

I'm thinking either peanut butter, or a slightly darker shade of red for the top and guts. I've already got 3 others with white tops and guts.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

remember pokey inside peanut butter outside jelly looks good homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 15 2007, 01:55 PM~9005503
> *remember pokey inside peanut butter outside jelly looks good homie
> *



Bro He dont listen ZOE ! 



But I bet it will be built so clean he.ll have to take his shoes off ! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKYTALES_@Oct 14 2007, 11:53 PM~9002217
> *I'M A START GOING TO YOUR HOUSE DOGG, TAKE SOME CLASSES----LOOKING REAL GOOD TWINN!!!!   :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 15 2007, 11:57 AM~9005528
> *Bro  He  dont  listen  ZOE  !
> But  I  bet    it  will be  built    so  clean  he.ll  have  to  take  his  shoes  off !  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 15 2007, 12:57 PM~9005528
> *Bro  He  dont  listen  ZOE  !
> But  I  bet    it  will be  built    so  clean  he.ll  have  to  take  his  shoes  off !  :biggrin:
> *


LOL :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 15 2007, 11:16 AM~9005113
> *Finally got the color coat on, Honduras Maroon Metallic. I still don't know what color I want the top and the guts to be.
> 
> 
> ...



DO THE TOP AND THE SIDE TRIMS BURGANDY!!!!



TRUST ME!!! :0


To Many Cars Have THe Red And Penutbutter 2 Tone Already


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 15 2007, 10:16 AM~9005113
> *Finally got the color coat on, Honduras Maroon Metallic. I still don't know what color I want the top and the guts to be.
> 
> 
> ...


WHITE TOP WITH WHITE INTERIOR WITH RED TRIMMINGS, RED SPOKES AND WIDE WHITE WALLS


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

i think thats the same color i used on this cougar


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 15 2007, 11:16 AM~9005113
> *Finally got the color coat on, Honduras Maroon Metallic. I still don't know what color I want the top and the guts to be.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE COLOR LOOKS GOOD BRO


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 15 2007, 12:34 PM~9005869
> *DO THE TOP AND THE SIDE TRIMS BURGANDY!!!!
> TRUST ME!!! :0
> To Many Cars Have THe Red And Penutbutter 2 Tone Already
> *


x2


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 15 2007, 12:16 PM~9005113
> *Finally got the color coat on, Honduras Maroon Metallic. I still don't know what color I want the top and the guts to be.
> 
> 
> ...


these gys have a rasberry color that would be bad ass on this.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That settles it, I've seen 3 DeVilles on the road today that were triple red, I'm definetly going with the peanut butter now, the triple red just looks BLAH!

As far as you guys saying red and peanut butter has been done to death, _I_ haven't done that color scheme yet, so maybe it's time for me to do it. :biggrin:  

Like David said, I don't listen.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 NICE MARINATE RED! :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Yea Red and Peanut butter :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:yes: :yes: hno: hno:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

going to be sweet


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball+Oct 15 2007, 08:55 AM~9005503-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea u do...... :biggrin: it'll look tight either way homie.....


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Nice job pokey


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

lookin good pokey!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

builds are lookin good :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks guys!

Not sure if I like this. I painted the top "light earth", and it looks a little too dark to me. I might lighten it up a bit with some tan.

If I decide to leave the top this color, the interior will be a lighter tan, with accents matching the top.

Oh well. Tell me what you guys think, too dark?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

that looks siiiiiiicccckkkkk :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 17 2007, 11:17 AM~9022057
> *Thanks guys!
> 
> Not sure if I like this. I painted the top "light earth", and it looks a little too dark to me. I might lighten it up a bit with some tan.
> ...


looks good


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

darker than I would put on it, but looks good. :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

although it would look good with a flat burgandy


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 17 2007, 12:19 PM~9022072
> *darker than I would put on it,    but looks good.  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 17 2007, 10:17 AM~9022057
> *Thanks guys!
> 
> Not sure if I like this. I painted the top "light earth", and it looks a little too dark to me. I might lighten it up a bit with some tan.
> ...



you REALLY want to know what i think about it so far shawn...





































looks clean as hell , just like EVERY other build of yours....

i think keep that color on there, and paint the interior that and light tan two tone...

BUT thats just my 2 cents, its your build homie!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Hell Thats lookin nice Pokey ! What i would do is most of the guts a flesh or a desert sand tan ** the Model Master colors** whit the red from the body on the dash and the very lowwer bottoms of the door panels with the roof color in the inserts on the seats and in the door panels !


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

just throw red gucci logos all over the top :biggrin:


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Oct 17 2007, 10:58 AM~9022389
> *you REALLY want to know what i think about it so far shawn...
> looks clean as hell , just like EVERY other build of yours....
> 
> ...


x2 lookin good


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Masn that looks good homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PROJECTS


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

red on red looks good too.....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 18 2007, 10:12 PM~9036027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now that's


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

MOCK UP.... NOT THE INTERIOR OR CHASIS IM GONNA USE BUT BASICLY THE SAME COLOR


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

I gotta say out of all the build offs this has got to be my favorite. You two are doing some amazing work. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

coming out clean homies


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin' good twinn!

That's pretty close to the color I'm gonna use on my interior, except with inserts to match the top on mine, and maybe carry over some of the red into the interior too.

I had to hack off quite a bit of the engine compartment, like where the battery is located, to get the body to fit over it. Gonna need to fill it in a bit, shouldn't be too hard though.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey twinn caddy coming out saweeeeeeeeeeeet homie
  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SWEET :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice work guys!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

almost done.. new coat of clear just need the vinal top , tail lights, windows and front headlights


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

*FUKKIN SWEET BRO!!!!!!!!!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin: 

i still need me one of them bodies....


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

That shit look s BERY CHI KNEE !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 15 2007, 06:02 PM~9238368
> *That shit look s        BERY CHI KNEE !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Dim sum? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Caddy lookin real nice TWINN !


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good guys


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

aaaaawwwwww mis pinche ojo's!!!!!!! I'm blind homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn twinn, you're kickin my ass!!!

Lookin' good bro!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SWEET! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

damn, the more u guys do, the better them resins look, they look pretty much dead on.. :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks fellas almost done


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :0 caddi lookin good twin :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hell ya. Lookin good


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOOKS GREAT TWINN!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin killer yall..


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 17 2007, 06:21 PM~9249902
> *thanks fellas almost done
> 
> 
> ...


Aw shit! :0 

Lookin' good!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn Twinn thats tight!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

Better get on it Pokey. Step it up. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks great! Nice paintjob!
Is it me or does the body of the car looks a bit distorted? Can also be the lense distortion...


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

done....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE.


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Sick build Twinn... I like it alot... Pokey better step up bro lol


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks awesome....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 28 2007, 05:34 PM~9327358
> *done....
> 
> 
> ...


caddy looks saweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet twinn nice job dude :thumbsup: 
chingon homie 



































one question how come the front end looks like it was hit it looks slanted in a way 
but looks tight thou


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn, I better get my ass in gear, fucking cold ass weather. :angry: 


Looks great twinn, hope mine ends up looking that good when it's done!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sweet work Twinn. That turned out real nice!!! :0


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 17 2007, 07:21 PM~9249902
> *thanks fellas almost done
> 
> 
> ...


TE QUEDO BIEN CHINGON HOMIE NICE WORK


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Shit looks good Twinn... I like the blue!


----------

